# Virginia couple vanish on sailing trip to Portugal after reporting boat damage



## Paul2000 (Jun 29, 2010)

Nikopoulos and Jones left Hampton, Virginia, June 8 on their 36-foot sailboat, Kyklades, to the mid-Atlantic archipelago located about 800 miles west of mainland Portugal, the Coast Guard said.

The two were about 460 miles east of Virginia Beach at the time of the call, but no further communications were received, officials said.









Virginia couple vanish on sailing trip to Portugal after reporting boat damage


The U.S. Coast Guard is searching for Virginia Beach retirees Yanni Nikopoulos and Dale Jones, both 65, who went missing while sailing to Azores, Portugal, and have not been heard from since June 1…




nypost.com


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Six days ago, 450 miles, running against prevailing westerlies, they may make it yet. 

Wonder why no EPIRB.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Lots of unknown variables here. They were heading to the Azores, so should have many week's worth of food and water on board. If they left on 08JUN and it took them five days (when they contacted Jones' daughter on 13JUN) to get 460 miles out, their average daily run would have been 92 miles -- with everything working properly. Damaged, they probably can't maintain anything close to that average, and they may have contrary winds to deal with as well. The autopilot may not be working, so they have to hand steer or heave to. The radio may be out. The batteries may be dead. The engine may not start. The sails may be torn. The GPS too wet to work. But if they have food, water, and a compass so they can keep heading west, they should be able to pull through. Hope so.


----------



## Overdue (Jun 14, 2021)

Good question: "Why no EPIRB?" The guy had just retired as a marine mechanic and was reported as having sailed several similar-type trips successfully. Even if the worse of everything mentioned here (batteries dead, engine out, sails torn, radio out, GPS inoperative, etc), EPIRBs have their own batteries and prices start at about $500. If you are intending to sail offshore, farther than your ability to swim back, then an EPIRB is a no-brainer.


----------



## Overdue (Jun 14, 2021)

UPDATE: They are now about 80 miles off VA and "not in distress". They are returning to VA for repairs. The articles I read did not mention EPIRB either way.


----------



## RichF28 (Jun 17, 2015)

Good to hear! I hope they publish the whole story....


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Yes, very good news.

I would love to hear the story, even if boring, especially if boring.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

hpeer said:


> Wonder why no EPIRB.


Damaged, but not in distress. When you turn on the EPIRB, you're leaving the boat when the SAR team shows up. They apparently didn't feel that leaving the boat was what they wanted or needed. Having an EPIRB but not having to use it is a good thing.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I disagree that use if the EPIRB mandates abandoning the vessel. But I did agree with that position until just a few years ago.
EPIRBs used to be an item of last resort 'when the ship is in peril'. But now I believe the value of human life has increased to the point that I would _certainly_ use it for a MOB, and would definitly use it if a crew member was 'probably' or 'possibly' going to die. Further, I would probably use it for a crew member with a severe but but life threatening injury, for example a broken bone that I couldn't set well enough to be comfortable for the duration of the passage. Or a broken jaw which can be quite uncomfortable (especially when I'm shoving water into it!).

So I'd want those type of situations Rescued but I'm not getting off my boat because they are getting winched out 😊

As for the east coast USA to Azores trip... The line between Cape Hatteras thru Bermuda to the Azore is a gale zone.
It's much safer to leave from further south and stay south of that zone.

Glad these folks are ok


Mark


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Good point all around about EPIRB. 

But some sort of long distance satellite comes would come in handy.

HOW I GOT MY IRIDIUM

I took off on a coastal trip and SOMEBODY did not pay attention when I gave her my itinerary which included a week+ without contact. So a few days into my sojourn she calls the CG freaked out. They could not raise me on VHF, I was deep up a fjord. After a while someone came by, recognized the boat and told me of the search. Thankfully the CG pulled my CC records and saw I had purchased a fender so they never launched a full SAR.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

hpeer said:


> Thankfully the CG pulled my CC records and saw I had purchased a fender so they never launched a full SAR.


You lost me here. What are CC records, and would the outcome be any different if you had purchased a Gibson instead?

Mark


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I disagree that use if the EPIRB mandates abandoning the vessel. But I did agree with that position until just a few years ago.
> EPIRBs used to be an item of last resort 'when the ship is in peril'. But now I believe the value of human life has increased to the point that I would _certainly_ use it for a MOB, and would definitly use it if a crew member was 'probably' or 'possibly' going to die. Further, I would probably use it for a crew member with a severe but but life threatening injury, for example a broken bone that I couldn't set well enough to be comfortable for the duration of the passage. Or a broken jaw which can be quite uncomfortable (especially when I'm shoving water into it!).
> 
> So I'd want those type of situations Rescued but I'm not getting off my boat because they are getting winched out 😊
> Mark


Good point. Will need to start a new thread about what if a powerboat set off an EPIRB if they run out of fuel 100 miles out with a storm coming. Is that more appropriately a Mayday? But if no one is within radio range, would EPIRB use be warranted? Will start new thread - don't reply here.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I think the lesson is it a huge plus to have some way to actually communicate via satellite. I have an inReach for this that was about $250 and $35/mo when I am using and I suspend when it has no use.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

colemj said:


> You lost me here. What are CC records, and would the outcome be any different if you had purchased a Gibson instead?
> 
> Mark


Credit Card, outcome may have different if I had bought a fifth of rum.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

hpeer said:


> Good point all around about EPIRB.
> 
> But some sort of long distance satellite comes would come in handy.
> 
> ...


Same thing for us. Left Hawaii in 1972 for Pape'ete after telling my wife's parents we'd be out of touch for at least a month or two. Within 2 weeks they called the CG, and they the Tahitian govt. We'd found paradise in Fakarava, an atoll in the Tuamotus, where we spent months as members of the village.
We sent letters on the monthly trading schooner, but they got to NYC after we'd finally arrived in Pape'ete, only to find out we were "lost at sea and presumed dead". We never, ever told anybody back home of our plans until after the trip, after that.


----------



## ChrisBall99 (4 mo ago)

Overdue said:


> Good question: "Why no EPIRB?" The guy had just retired as a marine mechanic and was reported as having sailed several similar-type trips successfully. Even if the worse of everything mentioned here (batteries dead, engine out, sails torn, radio out, GPS inoperative, etc), EPIRBs have their own batteries and prices start at about $500. If you are intending to sail offshore, farther than your ability to swim back, then an EPIRB is a no-brainer.


My Dad and I are going offshore soon and 100%. Buying an EPIRB


----------

